
Show HN: Codetainer – A Docker container in your browser - jenandre
http://github.com/codetainerapp/codetainer
======
kalmi10
I expected containers running inside a browser. This is a webapp to interact
with containers running on a server.

~~~
Turing_Machine
Likewise. "Docker CLI from the browser" or "Docker management from the
browser" would be a better description.

------
ispaceman
I have a similar project
[https://github.com/ihapp/intro](https://github.com/ihapp/intro) (it's just a
prototype now) and I am curious if we can join our efforts and make one
project.

~~~
jenandre
Sure, contact me. There are some issues / feature requests you can start
working on and others I need to flesh out more.

------
yaraher
Hey @jenandre, I'm one of the founders of CodePicnic.

This is pretty awesome! Would love to chat some time. We're thinking about
open sourcing some extra stuff (since we've built our own in OSS as well) and
would be greatly interested in your take on that.

Let me know if I can reach you or ping me (alvaro AT codepicnic DOT com).

Awesome work!

------
robsyme
In addition to the codepicnic.com mentioned by the author, a similar (hosted)
service is offered by terminal.com.

------
mintplant
It's a good-looking project, but I'd be wary of exposing this publicly. Docker
containers aren't meant for secure isolation.

------
asadlionpk
Neat! We also have shell as part of our free tool:
[https://codepad.remoteinterview.io](https://codepad.remoteinterview.io)

